# Teams you "hate"...



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

Or you "dislike", or you "can't stand". It's better. And the reasons... 

I want to start with the Italian teams... *Skipper Fortitudo Bologna* is not at my eyes a team that inspires many attractions. The first "because" is about their organized supporters, the "Fossa Dei Leoni", those "ultras" who wants to paint basketball and sport with words like "honour" and "pride". I can't understand how a club can be compared and raised to the same level of... a contry for example. "The flag of Fortitudo can't be burned", "the arena is our territory". No-one is accepted here. "We're ready to fight". Bleah! 
The 2nd reason concerns the players... Fortitudo Bologna has always had many hatefuls... Carlton Myers, Gregor Fuçka, Gianluca Basile, Andrea Meneghin. And an owner who should have choosen not to talk so much. 

A personal "new entry" is the *Montepaschi Mens Sana Siena*. Nothing against the team, even if there are in the roster some that I can't stand, like Vrbica Stefanov. Last year with Mirsad Yehovic it was the jubilee... anyway, the team isn't hateful. Kakiouzis, Vuksevic, Chiacig, Andersen, Thornton are enough "tasteless". I mean, it's difficult "to hate them". Have they ever told or made something bad, something for which you could throw against the cigarette-lighter? No. 
The fact about Siena is... the citizens of this town. My God. "We are the best people of the world". They always know the truth, they are absolutely xenophobic (I mean, they hate people from some villages that are 15 km. far from Siena, and of course people of these villages hate citizens of Siena for their arrogance...). "Arrogance" is the password to be a true senese. Ah, they have also the famous and historical "Palio" with horses (one in July, one in August). If you're not from Siena, you can't even say the words "Palio" and "horses". Yeah, "horses". 
Only people from Siena can make considerations about these animals. 
Well. This is an international board, there are forumists from all around the world. Isn't here anyone who could talk with some important politician? Does anyone want to buy Siena?!? 
It's a turistic town, it can bring a lot of money with taxes because it's rich... yes, buy it! 
Actually Montepaschi is the team I hate the more, and I don't think the situation will change very soon. 

Greece. Hahahaha. Now I'll go against Qwertyu (for the ones who don't know: he will be the future Mayor of Athens, give us the time to organize everything and you'll see...), but *Olympiakos*. 
I've to admit that I started to have these feelings against the Reds when I moved to Athens. Before I had an enormous respect for the club, and not only that... when I was a child and I had my the classical dreams of that age, I was dreaming to play in one of the these three European and legendary teams: Real Madrid, CSKA Moscow and Olympiakos Piraeus. 
I don't like the supporters of Olympiakos, with whom I had some problems too. I didn't find the problems, the problems went to look for me (and others). I hate the violence around the sports, and with the "gavroi" I've seen it: in Munich, for the F4 1999, where they started a dangerous alliance with the Fortitudo's fans. In Athens, during the finals 2001. It's a strange relationship the mine with OSFP: I hate this team, I'd like to see Piraeus in A2... but at the same time I'm sincerely hoping they could win the Euroleague 2004. 

*Panathinaikos* is too much arrogant. There's an atmosphere I don't like around the team... they are so... "we are the best, others are c.rap". I've seen violence to around Panathinaikos: I was watching PAO - Peristeri (season 2000-01) in OAKA and I was in the sector of the Peristeri's fans. Well, during the break, many ultras started to throw against us everything: coins, bottle, cigarette-lighters. The fact is that we were not "ultras", there were normal spectators and lovers of basketball. At my side there was a father with his daughter, she would have been 7-8 years old. There were families, women. 
How can you hate, how can you try to hit people for a basketball game, people that include children? 
That day I've hated will all my heart Panathinaikos and a part of his fans. 

"A part" is very important. It would be wrong to consider as "bads" all the supporters of a team, or the whole organization, history, players of that club. It would be absolutely stupid... This is what pass in the heads of those who started to throw everything against us during PAO-GSP, or a dangerous battle with rockets during PAO-OSFP, or believe that their town is the best in the world, or throw bottle full of urine against the supporters of the other teams (it happens always during the derbies Fortitudo-Virtus: it's something usual for some members of the "Fossa dei Leoni". 
I think that someone who throws his urine against a child who comes back at home under shock (it happened), deserves to be hated... or not?


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

God you can't imagine how much I hate Olympiakos....


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

1. See above. I have already mentioned the reasons I dislike OSFP, as I also have mentioned that this is the case only when it comes to domestic competitions. When it comes to the Euroleague, I want the reds to go as far as possible.

2. In general I dislilke big clubs. When it comes to football (which I dislike on its own) I definately hate ManU, Bayern M, PSG. I also hate Milan because of Berlusconi (I love every minute when they lose because I know that the fella is going to be sad).

3. No I do not dislike Aris. The contrary. I actually respect their fans because they are basketball-orientated, unlike PAOK fans who since Bane (and later Pedja) left the team, they do not give a crap for their basketball team. On the other hand Aris fans have always been alongside their team, even when their captain was Hrisanthopoulos and they were heading to A2...

4. Fortitudo Bologna. I do not hate them, but I do not appreciate them . That's because they were always trying to build a team out of expensive players without any consideration on chemistry issues. 

5. You all know

6. NY Knicks. For reasons beyond my knowledge.

7. Utah Jazz. Being myself a radical atheist-antichristian, there was no way I was going to like those religion-freak-Mormones. I do not know how much the club has to do with them, but given that their fans are exclusively from Utah, the chances are that they are Mormones, so there you have it. Not good.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> The first "because" is about their organized supporters, the "Fossa Dei Leoni" ...


The Fortitudo's "Fossa" is leftist ... do you know that, true ?  :grinning:


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: Teams you "hate"...*



> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> 
> The Fortitudo's "Fossa" is leftist ... do you know that, true ?  :grinning:


Odio ogni tifoseria organizzata che svariona nella violenza: in questo riescono ad unirsi le curve di estrema destra e quella di estrema sinistra. 
La Fossa nonostante la maggiorparte dei suoi membri sia di sinistra, si dichiara "apolitica" a differenza di altre tifoserie organizzate che invece portano le bandiere di partito allo stadio/palazzo.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Teams you "hate"...*



> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> 
> 
> Odio ogni tifoseria organizzata che svariona nella violenza: in questo riescono ad unirsi le curve di estrema destra e quella di estrema sinistra.
> La Fossa nonostante la maggiorparte dei suoi membri sia di sinistra, si dichiara "apolitica" a differenza di altre tifoserie organizzate che invece portano le bandiere di partito allo stadio/palazzo.


Beh, almeno su questo tema siamo piuttosto daccordo ...
Anche se io sono un tifoso piuttosto "caldo" e scalmanato, odio gli ultras che tendono al "mafiosismo" , che tirano in campo monete o bottiglie, che cercano sempre ed a tutti i costi lo scontro fisico con gli altri gruppi organizzati.

Io mi limito a qualche parola, agli sfottò e a qualche gestaccio, ma non ho mai ecceduto oltre.

Ciao


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Teams you "hate"...*



> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> 
> Beh, almeno su questo tema siamo piuttosto daccordo ...
> ...


Yup, mhm, I totally agree.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Teams you "hate"...*



> Originally posted by <b>J-Will2</b>!
> 
> 
> Yup, mhm, I totally agree.


Yes, you've right ... but it was an "italian thing" :grinning: 

Gretz


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

I hate *Pamesa Valencia* they just think they're a big team as Barça, Madrid or Joventut, and they're now on a good streak because the owner signs players with his own money


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Teams you "hate"...*



> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, you've right ... but it was an "italian thing" :grinning:
> ...


Don't worry bout it, I didn't hold it against you guys. 

Otherwise, I forgot to say that I don't hate any team really. Except <b>London Towers</b>. What the heck were they doin in the leauge a couple of years ago!?!


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>A.Reynolds-Dean</b>!
> I hate *Pamesa Valencia* they just think they're a big team as Barça, Madrid or Joventut, and they're now on a good streak because the owner signs players with his own money


Well they did win the Uleb cup and are considered one of the best teams in Europe in the following season... 
It's all about the €€€, I guess :yes:


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

ok I know, but I mean they say they're an "historic" team, one of the best of spain..as in football


----------



## ira (May 3, 2003)

the last few years i don`t like (or even hate) aris ... or to be more accurate the fans of aris 

they are very arrogant and cocky , an attitude that can`t be explained by results of the team. 
aris has a great past (voted as the ebst greek team of the century) but is this enough to say "VAIL BEFORE THE EMPEROR" ?

i hate vain people!


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

Spirou Charleroi because they can be so arrogant and they always buy off our players by waiving the $ and € . And they are our biggest rivals again for this season


----------

